# A second Bone to pick on here!



## RCastillo (May 7, 2002)

How is it that Dennis Conatser is a 3rd Dan Black Belt on this Forum already? Who does he know? How much money is he dolling out to the moderators here? Interested parties would like to know!:soapbox:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2002)

Its all in the post count.  He's been posting his backside off.  (heck, somedays even I can't keep up with him) 

Of course, if you'd like to make a 'small' donation.... :rofl:



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

You shoulda took typing in school ....... like me!

:asian:


----------



## Turner (May 8, 2002)

oh dear, those TKD roots are starting to show.... getting far too interested in rank.... :EG: :lol:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

but that TKD turned Kenpo (makes me wonder if he really is Kenpo now) Guy ~ Ricardo Castillo.......... sure seems to be.
:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:   :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *but that TKD turned Kenpo (makes me wonder if he really is Kenpo now) Guy ~ Ricardo Castillo.......... sure seems to be.
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:   :rofl: *



Hey, what about those feathers you said were getting stronger? What was that I was wearing, a weave?


----------



## Turner (May 8, 2002)

No.. stronger was referring to the smell... he said bigger when talking 'bout the feathers. :EG:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

He may be trying to trick me!
:asian: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Won't work!~


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

You have too many bones!!

:rofl:


----------



## Turner (May 8, 2002)

That is probably the reason Gou is allowing him to have tx...


----------



## Turner (May 8, 2002)

Congrats on the 3rd Dan Golden Dragon... oh wait.. I mean MASTER... yeesh, slow down so some of  us can catch up.


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 8, 2002)

(It has a nice ring to it)... Oh damn...  What have I done... he's gunna kill me for this one...

Billy


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

as you  bow when you smirk!:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Seig (May 9, 2002)

Smirking sir!


----------



## Sigung86 (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *(It has a nice ring to it)... Oh damn...  What have I done... he's gunna kill me for this one...
> 
> Billy *



Hey Billy!!!!

That is actually, and correctly:

*GRAND "MATSER" CONATSER*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

Is someone going to explain this, or is this another inside joke us newbies don't get to hear about?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 10, 2002)

They just like to harass me.   But I just say........ Talk to the hand..........
:rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 10, 2002)

ARE YOU SURE you want to be Master Conatser.  Remember Thunderdome!!!!
-Michael


----------



## Robbo (May 10, 2002)

> They just like to harass me. But I just say........ Talk to the hand.



Shouldn't that be talk to the hands..ouch, ouch, ouch and the feet, ouch, ouch, ouch. And then a cover out.

 

Rob


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 10, 2002)

Master Blaster = Master Conatser...

Ladies and gentlemen... a new nickname has been born!!!

"Master Blaster... Don't hurt him!!!"

:ladysman: Thank you... thank you... but I cannot take credit for this alone... Mr. Billings is THE MAN! :cheers:

Hasta,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems


----------



## Klondike93 (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *They just like to harass me.   But I just say........ Talk to the hand..........
> :rofl: *



...for soon it will be bouncing off your head  :rofl: 



:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


...while simulataneously.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

A Boot to the head!

:rofl:
 :asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 12, 2002)

:asian: Master Blaster Conatser - "Can anyone tell us what lesson has been learned here?" 

:karate: Billy - "Uh, yes master, not a single one of could defeat you." 

:asian: Master Blaster Conatser - "You gain wisdom child." 

:karate: Billy - "So we'll have to gang up on you!  Get him now!"

(To Be Continued...)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 12, 2002)

LOL...Kenpo Komics....too cute...

I'm just 'frantic' waiting for the next part.


----------



## Seig (May 12, 2002)

Boot to the head..boot...boot.....boot to the head.....boot....slap...boot to the groin....boot to the head


----------



## Sigung86 (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Boot to the head..boot...boot.....boot to the head.....boot....slap...boot to the groin....boot to the head *



Dang Seig!  You beat me to that one!  But thanks for being in the same mind set I was in!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 13, 2002)

:asian: Master Blaster Conatser - And now class, let us rejoin the mind to the body, and gaze into the heart of the candle in meditation.  Ahh... owwww.... 

:karate: Billy (and the rest of the class) - ahhh... oooooowwwww..... 

:asian: Master Blaster Conatser - Very good, class. 

(The End... or is it?) :roflmao:


----------



## Seig (May 13, 2002)

I couldn't resist, when I was in the military we used to listen to the Dr. Demento show every sunday night(if we had the duty).


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 13, 2002)

Dr. Demento was the man!!!

I used to listen to him all the time, but it has been years!

All in good fun,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems


----------



## Seig (May 14, 2002)

And who can forget "Bilbo Baggins" sung by leonard Nimoy and the ever popular, "I'm my own grandpa" and of course, another boot to the head!


----------



## Sigung86 (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Dr. Demento was the man!!!
> 
> ...



... Don't want no carrots. Don't want no peas, but a big burrito brings me to my knees ... So, Bring a load of RC Cola ... TV Dinner, a plate of Twinkies ... or it takes a big burrito ... For to keep me clean! (Doctor Dimento ca. 1972ish)... :rofl: 
Dan


----------



## Kirk (May 14, 2002)

My Favorite was Mr. Jaws :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Sounds like DC's feast for Kings!


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 14, 2002)

Remember these?

Fish Heads (Most Annoying Song I've heard him play)

Dead Puppies (One of the grossest)

I Live in a Lakeside Trailer Park (This one was one of the funniest)

Ahhh the memories,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (May 14, 2002)

hehehe ... I liked fish heads!   "Eat them up, YUMM"


----------



## tonbo (May 14, 2002)

.....EXISTENTIAL BLUES!!!!!

Man, I LOVED that show........Dr. D was one of my heroes...

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (May 15, 2002)

I and my renaissance faire friends are rather fond of  "The Scotsman" I choked on my ale when I first heard the final line of that one!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

How many universal Pattern decals do you want?
:asian:


----------

